# Aquabid Red Lip Betta



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone else see this stunning fish? Not only is he beautiful, HE HAS RED LIPS!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1290562283


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well it's just a big secret that bettas wear makeup...we forgot to tell you 

I love it when lipstick shows up but that's just an amazing fish!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I was just so excited, I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My current juveniles have some lipstick...they got it from dad


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Really? That's so awesome Mr.Vampire!   Is this a new trait that breeders are starting to breed for?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

That is one cool-looking fish!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

omfg that is so kewl!!!!! How about a line of red lips and all white body?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

NO!!!!!!!!!! *pulls hair* I really hope breeders dont breed for this lol.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, why not Alex? It's sooo cool!   

Hehe, I do like the white fish red lips idea, the red would really stand out!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if breeders go for it. I like it because most that have lipstick get a mask (coloring over the head instead of just black).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Aww, why not Alex? It's sooo cool!
> 
> Hehe, I do like the white fish red lips idea, the red would really stand out!


 Not a good combo. breeders try to keep red out of white...not saying that it wouldn't be awesome but a lot of breeders wouldn't like it....though it would be awesome


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know anything about breeding, but I know what I like to see in a fish! They would at least be sought after by people that want a unique pet betta


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah but then these bettas will hit the market and people will treat them as "accessories". A dolled up betta will just mean more people will buy them and put them in ridiculous little "homes". I can just imagine all the new "barbie tanks" *shudders*.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwwwe! GIMME!

too bad I would HAVE to name it a giirl name. lol!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Yeah but then these bettas will hit the market and people will treat them as "accessories". A dolled up betta will just mean more people will buy them and put them in ridiculous little "homes". I can just imagine all the new "barbie tanks" *shudders*.


Unfortunately, most bettas are already treated as accessories, so I don't think a change in color would make things better or worse :/ 
From that point of view you could even argue that different tail types and such make bettas more likely to be used as accessories, but that's still being bred for...

*sigh* Poor bettas  Their good looks and easy maintenance compared to other fish will always make them a target for abuse  

Sorry, I didn't mean to go on a rant here


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Awww rocky horror picture show betta! Hahaha that's what I think of!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL purplemuffin! Now that you pointed that out, I see it! XD


----------



## kamez (Nov 12, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Has anyone else see this stunning fish? Not only is he beautiful, HE HAS RED LIPS!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1290562283



WOW! that's amazing. like lipstick...haha


----------



## Kribby (Nov 21, 2010)

wow... I can't decide if I like that or not. It is just so... odd


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Everything is pretty until you see the lips on that betta , then it just turns comical


----------



## Kribby (Nov 21, 2010)

I kept wanting to think it was a female with the lips


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Dr. Frank-N-Furter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

SO ADORABLE!
Can't believe there's no bids yet!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Dr. Frank-N-Furter!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, I think I would pee if someone bought him and named him that! XD


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

LMAO at his lipstick.

I saw a celophane with red lips at the weekend but they weren't as good as his lol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Kribby said:


> I kept wanting to think it was a female with the lips


Me too! LOL!


----------

